# Which Printer/Copier/Fax/Scanner?



## Cuppa (25 Jul 2008)

Hi 
I would like to buy a new printer but I now see alot being offered with a copier and fax machine. Can anyone advise are these copiers any good, How fast are the copiers and could they take much work. Any advice on makes, I'm looking for something for home / small amount of office work. Max €200
Thanks


----------



## oldtimer (25 Jul 2008)

These are featured in Eddie Hobbs ''You and Your Money'' this month. The article recommends 'Samsung SCX 451F' for around €200, 'HP Officejet Pro K8600 Colour printer' for around €180 or 'Canon Pixma iP3500' for around €60.


----------



## justsally (25 Jul 2008)

That's helpful. Can I ask you what these recommendations were based on.

Thanks


----------



## oldtimer (25 Jul 2008)

Am not a printer expert but the article seems to be well written. Mainly based on ''ideal printer solution, which is easy to use and doesn't break down at the drop of a hat.'' A good description is given on all three printers capabilities with marks 4/5 given to all three. Others are also mentioned ''HP Photosmart D7360 Printer (€127)'' and ''Dell V305 all in one printer (€81) '', both of these given score 3/5.


----------



## Ash (29 Jul 2008)

I am also interested in this topic as I want to get a decent printer as a gift.  
It would be mostly for a family situation; would have to be easy to operate.  It would be used for home office internet and text documents; a few photos too.  
As it would be a gift, I want to avoid lumbering the receivers with a hugely expensive machine to run.

I've seen the Epson All in one printer scanner & copier DX8450 at a sale price of €99.99 (down from €149) in PC World.  I dont see many reviews for this model online but the few I do see seem to be from USA users and aren't very positive, saying that it uses way too much ink.  
(By the way, I notice PC World UK are offering the same machine for £60)

Does anyone in Ireland have this particular model?  What would you say about it?  

If anyone can personally recommend a reasonably priced machine which could be easily got in some of the major stores, I'd like to hear.  Thanks.


----------



## Westgolf (29 Jul 2008)

how about a wireless printer ? very handy for home-office use. Dell have a good one around 95 euros ,will  look up model number

Westgolf


----------



## KBR (2 Aug 2008)

I picked up a 4-in-1 from Lidl about 4 weeks ago.  Was less than €100 I think.  Fax, Copier, Printer, Scanner (colour).

I was really impressed with the fax software that came with the printer, as to buy this alone would cost around €70 - ie you can fax a word document to somebody from your computer without you ever printing it out.

Only downside is the ink consumption for printing colour brochures & the replacement cartdidges are bout €20.

If it's for home office use & you can wait a while, these offers come back in Lidl/Aldi every few months.


----------



## eileen alana (2 Aug 2008)

That must have been the Lexmark x5495 you got in Lidl, Dunnes have the same one advertised at the moment for 89.99e.


----------



## rmelly (2 Aug 2008)

The most important thing with all these is the prices of the consumables - if the device is really cheap, chances are the manufacturer is making the profits from consumables, and I think some will try to void warranties if you don't use originals.

Also check what the recommended usage levels are, plus speeds of each component.


----------



## born2bl8 (19 Aug 2008)

i recently got a canon pixma mp610 from dabs.ie (around 150 inc delivery) very happy with it so far, very quick & picture quality is excellent


----------



## Wexfordman (19 Aug 2008)

I'd definately consider one feature as worth paying extra for is networking or wireless on it. That way you can pack it away somewhere and share it with any other laptop/pc in the house. Might cost a bit more, but well worth it.
Wexfordman


----------



## Ash (25 Aug 2008)

Lidl are advertising a Lexmark All in One for sometime this week.  Maybe it is the one mentioned in posts above.  I think  it is €60.

Does anyone know of a website or other resource which compares ink consumption between printer models?


----------



## justsally (1 Sep 2008)

Wonder if this is the one Westgolf was referring to.
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...category_id=4014&l=en&redirect=1&s=dhs&~ck=mn

any more opinions please on this Dell 948 printer, wireless optional. Price E99 or suggestions for  other wireless printer/s 


Thanks


----------

